# Is this one food grade?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What do you think guys? Thanks

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...OD-GRADE-PLASTIC-45-GALLON-W0QQAdIdZ285329508

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Can't say, good price though.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

That's not a bad price. I think I paid more than that for my large 34gal blue recycling bin.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a couple of rain barrels I could sell. Was originally a olive oil container(brown) and the other was specifically a rain barrel(black).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I've got a couple of rain barrels I could sell. Was originally a olive oil container(brown) and the other was specifically a rain barrel(black).


i need food grade for the RODI water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

typically those white translucent buckets are food grade. I have seen them at DIY beer and wine shops.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the better price for guys in downtown

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-55-gallon-plastic-barrels-W0QQAdIdZ297670711

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one you can have for $15. It would be a relief to get it out of my parents basement. If you do want it, just give me a couple of days to find the lid.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> I have one you can have for $15. It would be a relief to get it out of my parents basement. If you do want it, just give me a couple of days to find the lid.


Thanks for offer, but I can not decide what I need. I want to use them for auto top system, but my sump is not on the floor and I should put these barrels very high and it will be a headache to fill them with water

I need something flat. Probably just going to get Rubbermaid clear container

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sig said:


> Thanks for offer, but I can not decide what I need. I want to use them for auto top system, but my sump is not on the floor and I should put these barrels very high and it will be a headache to fill them with water
> 
> I need something flat. Probably just going to get Rubbermaid clear container


Really? I've never set up my ato - another thing to add to the list - but I think most people just use a pump...


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

teemee said:


> Really? I've never set up my ato - another thing to add to the list - but I think most people just use a pump...


I use a dosing pump similar to this one with my ATO. It works pretty good pulling the water up and into the back of the tank.

http://www.marinedepot.com/dosing_p...c_SP_3000_sp3000_niveaumat_reef_doser-ap.html

Just make sure you put a one way valve in the tubbing otherwise you could create a syphon and drain your tank. I learned that one the hard way.  Thank god the tub was not that deep in the tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> Really? I've never set up my ato - another thing to add to the list - but I think most people just use a pump...


Normal people use another ATO in the barrel and filling it with direct line from the RODI unit.

Since, layouts of the basement do not allow this setup, I can not use the pump when I do not see water level in reservoir to which I pump.
I got clear flat Rubbermaid container and will fill it with the pump from the water storage.

total high of my sump and stand is 45" and it is not under the tank. What I try to tell that in order to use gravity flow from the barrel it should be above the sump and as result total nigh of the barrel will be around 45+ high of the barrel.
I will need ladder to fill it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

You could use a series of float switches, a microcontroller, SSR and a pump to build this ATO. It's remarkably easy actually.

I'm in the procces of building a DYI light reef controller, which will handle LED lighting (PWM), ATO, temperature monitoring and wavemaking. It uses a RTC, Arduino microprocessor, several solid state relays to control pumps, DS18B20 waterproof temperature probe for water temp and I am contemplating a few other features. If I could design or buy a probe to measure conductivity I could also measure salinity.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Cintax said:


> Arduino microprocessor


These things are fantastic and easy to use. I have not purchase one yet, but a buddy of mine has added it to his RC Helicopter as an ADCS system. There are many YouTube videos out there of things people have used them for as well. Best of all they are pretty cheap micro-controllers as well.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes. They are fantastic little devices, easy to learn, simple to use and the forums are well developed and full of helpful people. If you want to get into microcontrollers its a great place to start.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I will pass. Too many ideas, too little time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

sig said:


> What do you think guys? Thanks
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...OD-GRADE-PLASTIC-45-GALLON-W0QQAdIdZ285329508


The guy that sells it runs a beer and wine factory where you can make your own wine/beer on the premises. I bought two barrels to capture water from an sink used to wash vegetables/fruits outside.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Other than the facility and how clean the the factory is, there is no difference beteeen food grade and any other grade of plastic.

Your only issue might be what has been in them previously.


----------

